
Microsoft announces Surface Go - ductionist
https://blogs.windows.com/devices/2018/07/09/meet-surface-go-starting-at-399-msrp-its-the-smallest-and-most-affordable-surface-yet/
======
joemaller1
Keyboard sold separately.

I wish they'd been more clear about that, almost all the promotional materials
show the new Surface with the Type Cover (keyboard) and pen. It feels
deceptive.

I was more interested when I thought $400 would get me a complete Windows
tablet/ultrabook. At $650-700, it's nice but not nearly as compelling.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Is this much different than the iPad pro which sells the pen separately ? (it
is included with the Surface).

I'm not disagreeing with your comment, I agree that if they advertised the
bundled price and then calling out the opportunity to buy it without a
keyboard as a lower price option would be a better way to market it, but is
the unit 3 pieces? (pen/keyboard/display) 2 pieces (display/pen)? or one
piece? (display).

I have both the Surface Pro and the iPad pro and find that both can be
operated without the keyboard although windows applications often assume the
keyboard is there. And while you can use your finger on the Surface display
the stylus is much more accurate.

Bottom line seems to be that Microsoft and Apple are going head to head with
these things and Microsoft didn't have a 10" version. I was disappointed in
the lack of LTE availability at release.

~~~
tzs
> I have both the Surface Pro and the iPad pro

How is web browsing on the iPad Pro compared to the Surface Pro?

On my iPad 3 I found browsing frustrating because of the way Safari handled
memory. I got very tired of starting to write a comment on HN or Reddit,
opening more tabs to research while working on the comment, and having Safari
decide that to save memory it should discard my comment tab's content and
reload it from the net when I switched back...thereby also losing what I had
typed so far.

Has iPad Pro improved this?

I switched to Surface Pro 4, figuring that because it is running a desktop OS
and desktop browsers, it either would handle this better out of the box or I
could fiddle with virtual memory settings to make it work. It did indeed
handle it fine out of the box.

~~~
ChuckMcM
I have both Safari and Chrome on the iPad Pro. For what I'm doing both work
well, fewer web sites have issues with Chrome than they do with Safari. Where
they differ greatly is in their ability to integrate with other applications
on the iPad. For example a very common workflow for me is to gather PDF
datasheets/docs and feed them into iBooks.

------
criddell
This is pretty neat, but Windows feels like it's in a weird place right now.

For gaming, Windows is awesome. But this machine would be terrible for
anything other than casual games.

For other software, everything interesting and exciting is coming out on iOS,
macOS, or Android. Outside of gaming, there doesn't seem to be any excitement
or energy behind Windows anymore. When was the last time Twitter was buzzing
with talk about some Windows program?

Of course, the big market for this is running Office and a browser and that's
probably enough to justify the machine. That might be a big niche, it just
isn't very interesting.

~~~
whywhywhywhy
> When was the last time Twitter was buzzing with talk about some Windows
> program?

To be fair when was the last time it was buzzing about some iOS or MacOS app
that wasn't just an Electron app that was also available on Windows.

I remember the times when a Mac/iOS app like Clear or Coda would come out and
everyone would be so hyped about it but it seems as far as I can tell those
days are long gone. Which is sad as a Mac user but since the app store raced
to the bottom it just doesn't seem to be worth the effort for developers to
ship 3 highly tuned versions of their software for 3 Apple platforms.

I mean you can look yourself, look at the top ten free/paid on the Mac and iOS
app stores, it's grim.

~~~
creyes
Sketch

~~~
andrewl-hn
Sketch is almost 8 years old, and was released before the AppStore Mania died
out and before Electron/CEF became a de-facto app platform for desktops.

Windows has other market leading software that isn't on a Mac. 3ds Max comes
to mind.

~~~
criddell
If you are going to say an 8 year old program is tired, then why mention 3ds
Max? It has to be 20 years old by now.

~~~
andrewl-hn
Grandparent comment pointed out that there are no recent big Mac-specific
AppKit/Cocoa-based blockbuster apps in a post-Electron world.

Parent mentions Sketch and a counter-example.

I pointed out it wasn't really valid.

Mentioning 3dsMax was indeed inconsiderate of me, because it didn't add up to
a discussion and subverted it instead. My bad.

------
chiefalchemist
> "...we had to ask ourselves what people want and need from a 10” Surface..."

Answer: Maybe not a 10" Surface.

What I dream of is single computing unit (read: cpu + ram + storage + etc.)
with the ability to attach to different UIs.

Maybe that's a 5" screen. Maybe that's a 10" screen. Maybe it's voice (and no
screen at all).

I know Motorola tried (is still trying?) this to some extent, but as strong as
they are, they are not MS.

~~~
k__
I think smartphones are the right form-factor for this.

You can carry them arround, even do most stuff on the small touch screen.

The only problem is their interface.

You would need something better than USB or lightning. Something more like
PCIe, to get a low latency connection to your other devices (ereader, laptop,
desktop, tv, etc.) and the external devices could also offer your the
resources that make them unique. I mean a bigger screen or different UI is
cool, but the USP of a desktop is also its CPU/GPU that is much faster.

~~~
tgb
Thunderbolt 3 is certainly enough - see its use in eGPU setups. (My
understanding is that this actually runs PCIe lines over it.)

~~~
k__
Nice, but are 4PCIe lanes enough (I read TB3 emulates 4)? Don't GPUs use more
lanes?

~~~
Postremus
At least for graphic cards, 4 lines are enough. Linus tech tips did some
videos on external gpu enclosures (e.g. [1]). Conclusion was, if I recall
correctly, that the performance declined around 10% when using such an
enclosure.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D79GsrEqe4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D79GsrEqe4)

~~~
k__
Pretty cool.

Question is, could you fit that tech in a smartphone?

~~~
rbanffy
In theory, at least, you could build a cellphone around a GPU with a couple
ARM cores thrown in and keep most of the GPU powered down while you are not
docked. When you are connected to a decent power supply over USB-C, you could
fire up those cores, provided your phone's back is a massive heat sink (a dock
can provide the airflow).

It won't beat a 300W monster or accurately predict the future weather for 10
years, but it'd be more than reasonable for casual gaming.

~~~
k__
My idea was that the system I dock my smartphone into would add display, input
and extra compute via TB

~~~
rbanffy
But why do you want to move the computing power? The hardware is ubiquitous
and cheap. It's your data that's unique.

------
TekMol
Does Linux run well on the Surface?

If so, it would be an interesting device. 10" is somewhat small though. And I
guess the weight of 1.15 pounds is without a keyboard. Any guesses how much a
keyboard will add on top of that?

~~~
jamesdutc
I own the following devices: Surface 3 (non-Pro,) Surface Pro 3, and a Surface
Pro 2017:

    
    
        - Surface 3: Atom x7, 4 GB RAM, 128 GB HDD
        - Surface Pro 3: i7, 8 GB RAM, 256 GB HDD
        - Surface Pro 2017: i7, 16 GB RAM, 1 TB HDD
    

I use these devices daily as my main machines. I use them interchangably. All
of the devices run Arch Linux with identical configurations. None are
currently configured for dual-boot. All of them run the same long-running
programmes (e.g., Slack, Hangouts,) though I use each device for a different
purpose:

    
    
        - Surface 3: reading PDFs & documentation, email
        - Surface Pro 3: backup device
        - Surface Pro 2017: software development, general use
    

_All of devices are usable for actual day-to-day work._

The devices run different kernels:

    
    
        - Surface 3: stock LTS kernel or Zen kernel with patches
        - Surface Pro 3: stock LTS or stock Zen kernel
        - Surface Pro 2017: git kernel with patches from (http://github.com/jakeday/linux-surface)
    

None of the devices support S3 suspend. They support only "Connected Standby."
([https://lwn.net/Articles/580451/](https://lwn.net/Articles/580451/))

Works on all devices:

    
    
        - hibernate
        - SecureBoot, TPM
        - touchscreen, pen input
        - Typecover (detach/reattach), touchpad multitouch
        - sensors (rotation, ambient light)
        - WiFi, Bluetooth
        - audio
        - SD card
    

Surface 3:

    
    
        - DisplayPort doesn't always work
        - webcams don't work
    

Surface 3 Pro:

    
    
        - everything works 100% with stock kernels
    

Surface Pro 2017:

    
    
        - battery readings don't work
        - webcams don't work
    

I am overall very happy with these computers. They are the first machines in a
long time that I have been "excited about." Linux support so far is good
(ranges from a B- to an A+) and within the range of being usable for daily
work.

~~~
craftyguy
> None of the devices support S3 suspend.

I wouldn't consider a mobile device with broken S3 suspend to be "usable for
actual day-to-day work", but to each their own I guess.

> \- battery readings don't work

Wow. That's sad.

Things should be improving now that Microsoft loves open source, right? Right?

------
fredley
> We pioneered categories like the 2:1

This is completely meaningless to me, and I'm more clued up than most people
on this stuff. Why does Microsoft continue to sell—by the looks of it—pretty
decent hardware with terrible marketing copy?

> Since my two youngest daughters...

This paragraph is completely shoehorned in, and in a different voice (the rest
of the article is "We"). It's so clunky it hurts. Come on Microsoft.

~~~
mattlondon
i think it means "two in one" \- i.e. its a laptop, and a tablet, in one.
(i.e. its a laptop with a detachable keyboard).

Not sure they pioneered it - I had an ancient Android tablet where you could
take the keyboard off
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asus_Eee_Pad_Transformer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asus_Eee_Pad_Transformer))
that was released in 2011. Pretty sure that wasn't the first either - anyone
know of any earlier ones?

~~~
wklauss
Probably the TabletPCs pioneered it. And those were Microsoft, circa 2000 /
2005

~~~
MagnumOpus
Well, the Compaq Concerto pioneered it in 1993. And Microsoft claims rightly
to have been in the driver's seat with Windows for Pen [1] being one of the
big features of the Compaq...

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_for_Pen_Computing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_for_Pen_Computing)

~~~
sbarre
Hah I still have a Toshiba pen computing Windows machine somewhere from the
early/mid-2000s.. They tried for a long time with those things..

I was keeping it to set up a kitchen computer.. I should just recycle it.

------
eldavido
I have every reason to want this thing to succeed. I used to work at
Microsoft, I want more competition in the space, I even develop software for
Windows.

But good lord is Microsoft hardware just utter trash compared to what Apple is
putting out these days.

Let's compare: Surface 3 Pro vs. Macbook Air. MBA is 4 years old, SP3 is about
3 years old. (I own both and am speaking 100% from personal experience here)

Macbook Air: 6-8 hours of battery life. Surface: 3-4.

Macbook air recovery from sleep: flawless. Surface sleep kinda-sorta works.
Sometimes I have to push the button 2-3 times. It usually takes at least 5-10
seconds to recover. It's not instant like my Air.

Occasionally my surface does silly things, like I'll flip the cover back and
the screen shows up inverted. I can shake it, turn it sideways, try to fix it,
nothing. This sort of nonsense simply doesn't happen on my Macbook Air. Ever.

The keyboard of the surface pro is terrible. It flexes under normal weight and
is too light to properly balance the machine.

The display on the surface, despite getting less battery life, is less bright,
and less glare-resistant.

The surface is thicker. It also uses an eMMC hard disk drive that gets shoddy
performance compared to the SSD in the (older) Air.

About the only thing the surface has going for it is the pen which I use from
time to time.

This is one of those cases where you can make a "fair" comparison but it
really isn't even close. Apple is just playing in an entirely different league
than MS. Apple is designing their own CPUs while Microsoft is still trying to
figure out how to get wake-from-sleep working. There just isn't any real
competition here at all.

~~~
namlem
They fixed most of those issues on later iterations. I have the SP4, and while
it still has occasional issues with recovery from sleep, the other issues you
listed aren't present.

------
ZuLuuuuuu
Does anybody see this as a great front-end development machine? You can
install Chrome, Sublime or Visual Studio Code since it is full Windows and I
assume it would be able to handle those programs performance-wise with its
Pentium processor. You can test mobile touch experience since it has touch
screen. It has a nice keyboard with touchpad and you can even connect external
display on your home setup if you want.

I don't know if the processor can handle it but maybe you can even install
PyCharm to the 8gb memory version for some back end programming as well?

~~~
sigi45
Visual Studio Code is based on electron. Electron does need a lot of
resources. I would argue no or not something you really wanna do.

~~~
threeseed
Weird. Because on my Mac, VSCode only uses a few hundred MB.

Quite fine on a machine with 2GB of RAM.

~~~
jcelerier
> Weird. Because on my Mac, VSCode only uses a few hundred MB. Quite fine on a
> machine with 2GB of RAM.

uhh.. what ? So, the OS in itself takes 700mb of RAM and that's being
optimistic. OS + VSCode ~ 1 gigabyte of RAM used. In the remaining gigabyte,
what can you do ? open firefox with three tabs, and maybe a music player if
you're lucky ? what if you need to run a VM or two ?

------
chx
After I saw this I went looking and found the Cube i7 Mix Plus. The i7 of
course is just marketing, it doesn't run an i7 but what it does have is a Kaby
Lake m3, the m3-7Y30 (thus the i7 -- it runs a _7_th gen _I_ntel CPU, after
all). Comparing it to the Surface Go CPU, another low wattage Kaby Lake CPU
[https://ark.intel.com/compare/122697,95449](https://ark.intel.com/compare/122697,95449)
we can see the Pentium 4415Y has a 60% higher base clock but it doesn't have
Turbo Boost while the m3 can boost to 2.6GHz. The m3 also has more cache and
AVX2.

Also, the storage is a proper 128GB m.2 SATA SSD. The reviews say the WACOM
digitizer is accurate and fast. The screen is the same as the Surface Pro 2.
Reviews and reports say the device is durable enough. (Also, some descriptions
say it's dual Android-Windows, it's not, it's just W10) Asking around, the
only drawback I was able to find is if you get a dud, you need to send it back
to China for repairs which can run 80-100 USD.

The price is just 330 USD.

~~~
deno
> the only drawback I was able to find is if you get a dud, you need to send
> it back to China for repairs which can run 80-100 USD.

Depends where you buy. Gearbest will ship and service it for you in EU. No
idea about US. No affiliation. I hear Banggood is also fine but no first hand
experience.

Also I’d rather get this Cube:
[https://techtablets.com/cube-i35/review/](https://techtablets.com/cube-i35/review/)

It has the major advantage of being an actual laptop. It still has a touch
screen if you’re into that sort of thing.

I really don’t understand the point of a mobile device that you can’t put on
your lap or in your pocket. To each their own, I guess.

~~~
chx
My use case for this is a device to consume media en route but also an
emergency work machine (sure phpstorm won't be breaking any speed records on
it but still, it will run on it decent enough). A laptop is a hassle on a
plane. Tablet works better -- just hang it off the seat in front of you.
Detachable keyboard works best for this. Almost always unnecessary but when
you need it, it's there.

------
e12e
Actual tech specs: [https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/new-surface-
go/8V9DP4LNKNS...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/new-surface-
go/8V9DP4LNKNSZ?activetab=pivot%3Atechspecstab)

Display 10” PixelSense™ Display with 1800 x 1200 (217 PPI) resolution, 3:2
aspect ratio, 10-point multi-touch, and ink

Storage 64GB eMMC, 128GB, solid-state drive (SSD)

Connections 1 x USB-C, 3.5 mm headphone jack, 1 x Surface Connect port,
Surface Type Cover Port, 1 x MicroSDXC Card Reader

The do seem dead set on keeping the "surface connect" port for charging.

As mentioned by others, type cover sold separately.

Of note is also that they mention that the screen is compatible with the
surface "dial".

No type cover and a relatively lo res screen makes this a bit of a "meh".
Still over 200 PPI isn't terrible.

~~~
OkGoDoIt
It’s a 10 inch screen, what kind of resolution do you really need? I’d prefer
a lower dpi to save battery life.

I just got a new ThinkPad laptop with a 13 inch screen at 1080p, which is
perfect. Enough screen resolution to do my work comfortably but no superfluous
dpi to kill battery and cause scaling issues.

~~~
e12e
For text (and drawings, figures) I'd prefer 600 to 1200 dpi - as in print. But
realistically today, I'd like to stay close to at least 300 dpi.

Scaling issues and glitches really ought to be things we can get around soon
enough.

Battery/power is likely to remain a trade-off for a while though (although
there were some efforts on hybrid eink/lcd screens that could trade refresh
for power - for certain use cases).

All that said, and somewhat more pragmatic: 1080p on a 13" really isn't near
high enough dpi for the nice immediacy of drawing with a proper pen on
something like a surface pro.

It's one of those cases where a difference in magnitude becomes a difference
in kind.

------
dgudkov
This can be a decent 10" tablet which is a good thing. Unfortunately, finding
a good 10" tablet outside of the Apple product line is not a trivial task.
Even expensive 10" Android tablets are full of glitches and bloatware. I wish
there was a Google Pixel tablet, but it's not.

~~~
wilsonnb2
There was a Google Pixel tablet but it was discontinued around 6 months ago.
Presumably because it didn't sell well.

Honestly, the experience of using Android apps on a tablet is much worse than
using iPad apps to me. Too many Android apps just treat the tablet like a huge
phone.

~~~
partiallypro
Android on phones is great, but on a tablet it's awful. I honestly think iOS
isn't that great either on tablet. Microsoft feels too desktop like, even in
tablet mode. Hopefully one of them figures it out sooner or later.

------
ekianjo
10 inches is a little small to pretend to be "as comfortable as a laptop". I
think 12 inches is the actual lower end for decent size/comfort.

------
Numberwang
In my experience 10" is too small for a laptop. 13.3-14" is perfect and still
quite portable. No one wants a tables, its useless just like the watches.
Phones cover those categories.

~~~
slantyyz
>> In my experience 10" is too small for a laptop. 13.3-14" is perfect and
still quite portable.

These things are so variable from user to user-- speaking for myself only,
13.3-14" is too small for me to use as a daily driver.

On the other hand, I also have an original Surface Pro, and the small screen
is usable for me when _not_ being used as a daily driver.

If Microsoft didn't think there was a market for the Surface Go, I highly
doubt that they would have made them.

~~~
Numberwang
I can understand that. But using market as a usefulness predictor is not
really right. How many people haven't thrown away money on an iPad only to use
it a dozen or so times?

------
mlacks
I've recently been interested in a tablet like this, but something more
pocketable - like 6 inches - and with radio antennas for GSM capability. Why
hasn't this been done? Some of the research that I've been doing points to an
incompatibility with a processor. Is anyone able to explain this?

~~~
mlacks
I'm sorry for omitting this: a "smartphone" running a full version of x86
Windows 10. I understand that x86 processors consume more power than a
comparable ARM chip, but I'd be willing to put up with shorter battery life
for a full Windows experience I don't need to lug around a bag for.

~~~
ModernMech
> understand that x86 processors consume more power than a comparable ARM chip

More power consumption means more heat to dissipate, means it needs to be
larger. Smartphone and x86 are at odds in terms of design. In a world where
Apple is doing everything they can to trim off mms, including removing all the
ports, I don't know if there's much room for a big fat x86 phone.

~~~
freeone3000
I'd argue that _since_ Apple is removing all of the ports, and everyone else
is following suit, there's an untapped market for big, fat, x86 phones with
usb-c ports and 3.5mm jacks and maybe even sd card slots.

~~~
ModernMech
If thickness and mass market appeal really are not issues for you, you can
probably make something like this yourself with small x86 boards:

[https://hackaday.com/2016/09/30/very-very-
tiny-x86-systems/](https://hackaday.com/2016/09/30/very-very-
tiny-x86-systems/)

------
shams93
The problem is the limited api for windows universal apps. This is a nice
price point but I doubt its going to be as capable as the ipad 2018 or
chromebooks on low end hardware because windows desktop apps struggle with
less than a core i5 behind them.

~~~
kingosticks
Since Microsoft are more into Linux these days, might we see a consumer device
running something other than Windows, or is that still too wacky? I'd be
interested in this if it had vaguely decent support for Ubuntu (or whatever),
up to the same standard as Dell's project Sputnik effort. If they truly have
shifted their focus to Office/Cloud stuff then surely this starts to become
more likely. Or just my wishful thinking.

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
You're kidding, right? Professing love for Open Source by releasing a code
editor or buying GitHub is one thing, profit margins are another. Why would
they voluntarily help in increasing desktop Linux market share? It's literally
in the worst interests of the company.

~~~
jonhendry18
"Why would they voluntarily help in increasing desktop Linux market share?"

In hopes of attracting developers to Azure rather than AWS

------
pastaking
This will be a great affordable option for students who want to use a surface
to take notes!

------
saturdaysaint
It's curious to me that nobody is daring to encroach on Nintendo's territory -
how hard would it be to add really good native controllers to this and have an
indie game dream machine? I'm sure the Switch owes much of its success to
Nintendo's IP and history, but I believe that any major manufacturer (Apple,
Amazon, Google, etc) who dared to just include pretty good controllers on a
pretty good tablet would have had a hit.

It will be interesting to see if the tablet makers will just defer to Nintendo
indefinitely, especially since the market (excluding Nintendo) has cooled
dramatically.

~~~
freeone3000
Why include one? Including an Xbox One controller will increase the price $60
for... what? You won't be able to run Xbox games on this device. While lots of
PC games do include controller support, this isn't universal, and most of them
are third party and aren't great for pack-in. And it dilutes the messaging of
this as a portable device.

I'm not dissuading you from your tablet gaming dream, but hook up an Xbox One
controller to this and you'll get the experience you're proposing.

~~~
wilsonnb2
I think the person you're responding too was implying a tablet with attached
controllers like the Nintendo Switch.

Indie games like Stardew Valley and Hollow Knight are incredibly popular on
the Switch, so a device from Microsoft that could play the already existing PC
versions of those games on-the-go while also providing a real tablet
experience could probably take some business away from Nintendo.

~~~
slantyyz
Such a device exists though, albeit not from Microsoft.

It's called a GPD Win 2.

------
cm2187
And still no slot for the pen. So you will have to carry a tablet and carry a
pen.

~~~
manigandham
The pen attaches magnetically. And you can use your finger.

~~~
cm2187
In my experience that still gets lost in a bag or knocked off.

~~~
arethuza
Losing pens and video adapters is definitely a weak point of the original
surface design.

[I ended up using cable ties to attach a video adapter to the power supply
cable - not elegant but it does stop be losing yet another one].

------
com2kid
Completely off-topic, but I am sad that the release video doesn't have a song
by Stephanie Tarling, I've come to look forward to her cover songs in the
Surface release videos.

------
bitL
I am surprised a Core-M-based tablet is now for under $400. Those chips used
to be premium due to their low power and high performance.

------
jbigelow76
How can anyone release a new form factor tablet in the second half of 2018
that has a bezel wide enough to drive a semi-truck across?

~~~
partiallypro
The bezel is required for the keyboard base to snap to, and for actually using
something as a tablet, bezels for the moment are just required. Microsoft is
rolling out a new Surface hardware next year that is supposed to be an
entirely renewed design, which I suspect will address this. I'm suspecting
"smart bezels" (they have a patent as such.)

------
digi_owl
They really watered down the Pixelsense brand, didn't they?

------
subpixel
I don’t know if it’s hubris or ignorance but this announcement proceeds as if
customers know and care what a ‘Surface’ is.

That’s a false assumption, and results in horrible sales copy.

~~~
supernovae
Customers do "care" \- the brand has a strong following. Is it the cult of
mac? no, but the surface line is a strong brand bringing in billions.

What makes people make comments like this though? seems arrogant.

~~~
subpixel
I have no real idea what a Surface is, other than the fact that it’s a
Microsoft product. I have never seen one. Is it like an iPad? I don’t know for
sure. Now certainly I can look it up and find out, but my point is that
marketing copy should sell customers on the product and it’s features and
advantages. This copy says it’s “the best Surface yet” and I’m sure millions
of people don’t know what that means.

~~~
supernovae
"Surface" has been out for 7 years - they spent a billion or two advertising
them, they opened up tons of stores to sell direct all over the world not to
mention almost every best buy has a microsoft store right next to their apple
kiosk. i'm calling bs. You can walk into any coffee shop and see them these
days, people are talking about them on twitter and every tech site has had
coverage of the many form factors and revisions provided. schools have them,
girl scouts have them, moms have them, dads have them and kids have them.
Maybe you haven't been paying attention but i have the feeling you're just
being selectively dense.

~~~
subpixel
I missed your comment but I can assure you I am in sitting here in NYC and
have never seen a Surface, except in ads years ago when they came out. Just
one data point, but valid all the same.

I have also not set foot in a Best Buy, so maybe that's what I'm missing?

------
jordache
how does windows 10 fare with just 64GB of storage? How much free storage do
you have remain after a w10 installation?

~~~
detaro
Just checked my Windows machine: 17 GB Windows folder. I do occasionally clean
out caches etc, but also have the Linux Subsystem set up. Applications IMHO
are the bigger issue, things like Microsoft Office or games can eat a lot of
storage. Hibernation also needs a memory-sized buffer file obviously.

------
onyva
Only way I’d consider is if it can ran Linux. Last thing in the world needs is
a device with zero user control from a unscrupulous company like Microsoft.

~~~
freehunter
Why do people do this in Surface threads? No one goes into an iPad thread and
says "love the hardware but it needs to run Windows" or into an conversation
about video cards and says "the only way I'd buy the 1080GTX is if it was made
by AMD instead". So why do people go into a thread about a Microsoft-made and
branded tablet and complain that it runs Microsoft's OS? Of course it does.
It's a Microsoft product. You might as well complain that it can't be powered
by plugging the cable into a jelly doughnut.

~~~
pjmlp
I guess it is related to the overall success of desktop Linux.

So instead of giving money to OEMs producing Linux tablets like the now
missing Vivaldi tablet, they complain about Microsoft.

------
dingo_bat
64GB of storage means you cannot upgrade to the full OS version. You would
immediately run out of space.

------
Angostura
No SIM from the look of it

~~~
SifJar
Under "Where do you want to Go?" header:

> We’re also happy to share that an LTE model will be arriving later this
> year.

~~~
Angostura
Thank you for the correction. I shouldn't have searched for SIM :)

------
psaipetc
Does anyone think the CPU is decent enough for Windows 10?

~~~
llampx
The CPU is much better than the old Atoms other similar tablets are using, but
the eMMC storage is a strict no-buy. 128GB SSD or bust.

